# Here we go again (Audi A3 Build Thread)



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

Don't have pictures of the car but this will be going on a FWD Audi A3.
Hopefully the Koni coils will allow him to get low, if not he was talking about changing up the front struts to get lower. We will see.
Build starts this weekend. Should have the car Friday, and shooting to have it back to him by Sunday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Components:
Dual 480C Compressors
5 Gallon Tank
Easy Street Management/Valves
SMC Watertraps
Leader Lines for front bags
UVAIR Aerosport front bags
UVAIR Airhouse II rear bags
3/8" Air Line
BAAK2BASICS Rear Brackets


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*

Can't wait to see the car!!


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Should be awesome.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*

you'll have that done in a weekend easily....if you have 3/8 line and 3/8 valves that thing is gonna jump in the rear...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Here we go again (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_you'll have that done in a weekend easily....if you have 3/8 line and 3/8 valves that thing is gonna jump in the rear...









Yea, might have to throw a flow control on for the rears.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

subscribed!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*

Ummm...
Could you clarify A3 for me? Is it the blue 8*L* chasis one up there? 
Either way, can't wait to see it.








Here's a guy I know in germany with 8L on bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't know this guy but, for the record this bodystyle is an 8*P*. 








Edit: Inspirational pics



_Modified by Cort at 11:36 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

subscribed


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

It's going on this POS


----------



## tony1der (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

sick! when are you coming to help me out broski?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

done yet?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_sick! when are you coming to help me out broski?









Lets do it, your S4 would look sick on bags.










_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_done yet? 

Not yet.... almost


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Got all the fittings on tonight just to make sure we had all of em. Tomorrow comes the car, and the fun starts early Saturday morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*

**** yea mike


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Here we go again (Travy)*

F*ck yes.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Noice!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

legit


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Here we go again (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_Ummm...










_Modified by Cort at 11:36 AM 3-12-2009_

oh lord...i need this in my life.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*

Install has started, just posting up pictures since I have to run and get some fabric.
How the car sat before the air install. Hopefully that front cant go lower with the Koni coils he has, they are already at their lowest setting in the pictures. 








Rear








Front








Trunk framed out, as soon as I get back with some fabric I can wrap the piece and get on to the good stuff.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Hopefully that front *cant * go lower with the Koni coils he has, they are already at their lowest setting in the pictures. 



Can't..Dayum! I was hoping they would go lower! j/k..I'm probably going to buy another set of struts/shocks anyway


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Here we go again (TackeeA3)*

Bump for updates


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Here we go again (moacur)*

Well I know its a bit late, but tried to get a lot done tonight so theres minimal stuff to do tomorrow.
Cutting Carboard to make a template for the trunk








42" Sony LCD in his trunk?








Floor marked and ready to cut








Cut and fits like a glove the first try








Threw some carpeting on it, its the closest to OEM I could find, hopefully someone has something I can find thats closer.
























Front struts assembled, with just bearings to get a tid bit lower








How I cut the bearing:
















Rear bags assembled:








Front struts in:








Rears in:








How the trunk was left for the night:








and the interior:








until tomorrow...


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I really hope the fronts go decently low, either way it looked good prior to air with the RS' on so it can only really get better.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*























Looking good sir!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Here we go again (TackeeA3)*

Very nice work mike! Look very clean


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Here we go again (moacur)*

looking good


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Subscribed. Going to look sick when all said and done.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

i wish you lived closer to me. i want you to do my bags.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_i wish you lived closer to me. i want you to do my bags.

Make a trip out to Chicago, theres tons of stuff to do here while I install the air.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*

All done, had to run after Jason came to pick up the car but here are the pictures:
Started off today by running the power wire, theres a huge gromet with not that many wires in it behind the battery that I ran the wire thru:








Where the wire comes out on the inside:
























Ran the wire all the way to the back of the car along with the accesory wire and cat 5 cable for the controller:








Got the compressors and valves mounted up:
















Put the raised floor in, hooked up air lines, connected the compressors/relays:
































Finshed trunk:
















Final height of the car:

























































All in all it turned out good. The fronts definitely need to come down as they are not low at all, probably half an inch to an inch lower than before on coils 








I put a flow control on the rear bags so they don't jump. The 480C compressors are














So much quieter and fill so much faster! I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them. I really need to sell my dual 400c's for em. If anyone is interested I have a Dual 400C's BRAND NEW in box for sale.
Hopefully we can get him some new front struts to get this thing on its nuts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Here we go again (awd805)*

loving this. I want to see it with it's wheels on. And some new front struts


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Here we go again (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_loving this. I want to see it with it's wheels on. And some new front struts









For sure. The RS' are done up different and will look so legit once on the car.
This is what they look like now


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*

Thanks again Mike for all your help!!!! The install was top notch. Everything is hidden so well!!! I will get some new fronts ASAP!









PS. Wanna help me put the RS's together?










_Modified by TackeeA3 at 1:25 AM 3-16-2009_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Here we go again (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_Thanks again Mike for all your help!!!! The install was top notch. Everything is hidden so well!!! I will get some new fronts ASAP!









PS. Wanna help me put the RS's together?









_Modified by TackeeA3 at 1:25 AM 3-16-2009_

Sure man, bring em buy, we can knock that out in a couple hours.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*























awesome job mike, I wish I coulda made it up, but jill had me running around all weekend


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice work Mike.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Make a trip out to Chicago, theres tons of stuff to do here while I install the air.

i JUST rebuilt my front-end suspension (bushings, tierod assembly's, hub bearings, droplinks, swaybar, etc) and put all new FK streetline coilovers (front and rear). Its my daily driver and i JUST hit 100k..
1. is this good for my daily driver?
2. can you work with my new coilovers?
3. how much? 01 jetta
pending your reply.. i might be taking a trip to chicago!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by sbuogr at 12:40 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

Pm'ed ya!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

very mike Mike!! Clean work... But the Koni's mos def need to go... 
Is the fornt sway getting in the way at all?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_very mike Mike!! Clean work... But the Koni's mos def need to go... 
Is the fornt sway getting in the way at all? 

The front suspension is the same as a MKV, as a matter of fact the whole car is, suspension, motor etc etc. just a different body. 
I meant to disconnect the sway and try to see how it sits but it totally slipped my mind. I'll try doing that as soon as he comes back, either for new struts or one of these weeks.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

well you should be able to just dump it and see if its touching anywhere, or just take it out for the hell of it anyways


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_well you should be able to just dump it and see if its touching anywhere, or just take it out for the hell of it anyways









Thats the plan buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nice job mang, Will hit u up if I decide to do air on the TDI


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

well, Larry Appleton. Looks like my air ride setup will be here beginning of april. cant wait to put it on! misha (rat4life) is helping me with the build.


_Modified by sbuogr at 2:36 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_well, Larry Appleton. Looks like my air ride setup will be here beginning of april. cant wait to put it on! misha (rat4life) is helping me with the build.

_Modified by sbuogr at 2:36 PM 3-17-2009_

Nice, Misha knows his stuff he will get you setup proper! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a lifeless plague (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Here we go again (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_Ummm...
Could you clarify A3 for me? Is it the blue 8*L* chasis one up there? 
Either way, can't wait to see it.








Here's a guy I know in germany with 8L on bags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't know this guy but, for the record this bodystyle is an 8*P*. 








Edit: Inspirational pics
holy f***

_Modified by Cort at 11:36 AM 3-12-2009_


holy f***


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

any new pix of the car done?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Digipix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digipix* »_any new pix of the car done?

Jason should have the wheels put together in the next couple days, then he needs some tires and we can snap some real shots (i need to brush up on my photography)


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*








for the fronts. one question.. is it going to be okay that you ran the plastic airline right after the trap?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Here we go again (Pizza Pig)*

http://i724.photobucket.com/al...8.jpg
looking sick. if you want to shave an inch off the back, remove the top plate and cut that nub. fk front struts will get you on the floor too.
those rs look sick


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Here we go again (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_http://i724.photobucket.com/al...8.jpg
looking sick. if you want to shave an inch off the back, remove the top plate and cut that nub. fk front struts will get you on the floor too.
those rs look sick


We can always do that its up to Jason. I'm not to fond of having it irreversable, but if he wants it I can get it done.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah, not saying it is at all necissary atleast till the front is laid out. but if he decides to go that route, hang on to those top mounts. they can be flipped and welded to the frame and will serve the same purpose as the current nub. whats the specs on the rs?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_yeah, not saying it is at all necissary atleast till the front is laid out. but if he decides to go that route, hang on to those top mounts. they can be flipped and welded to the frame and will serve the same purpose as the current nub. whats the specs on the rs?

Fronts I believe are 8" and rears 9"
I'll let jason chime in though since he knows beter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Fronts I believe are 8" and rears 9"
I'll let jason chime in though since he knows beter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly what Larry said. All I need are some rear tires...I think i'm gunna do 215/40/17 because they are poking in the rear when I did a test fit. 
I think the rears are perfect...The fronts definetly need to go down. Anyone got some FK front struts they would like to trade for my Koni's??


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

8s and 9s with big lips??
go 205 45s


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_
Exactly what Larry said. All I need are some rear tires...I think i'm gunna do 215/40/17 because they are poking in the rear when I did a test fit. 


yeah man 215 arent going to stretch enough, 205 45 will look propper


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Did you take pictures when you did the test fit?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Did you take pictures when you did the test fit?

I wish I did...but it started to rain. They poke out just a tad and when dropped all the way..there is like less than a 1/4 inch gap from the fender and lip.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_
I wish I did...but it started to rain. They poke out just a tad and when dropped all the way..there is like less than a 1/4 inch gap from the fender and lip.

Poke or tucking?


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

this thread is great because i'm considering switching to air but i'm on koni coils on a mkv and now i know for a fact they won't get me low.
hopefully you get it all sorted out and sitting on the floor, but again, thanks for confirming what i thought would be a problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dub4orl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub4orl* »_this thread is great because i'm considering switching to air but i'm on koni coils on a mkv and now i know for a fact they won't get me low.
hopefully you get it all sorted out and sitting on the floor, but again, thanks for confirming what i thought would be a problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yea the audi a3 and mkv suspensions are essentially the same thing, didnt notice one difference between the two.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Poke or tucking?

Poking


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

good job mike.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_good job mike. 


Thanks Kait.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Maybe Ill man up sooner or later and bag something again....


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_Maybe Ill man up sooner or later and bag something again....

Maybe you should


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

pics with the wheels on plz


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_pics with the wheels on plz

I'm working on it. Fronts did not seal so well. So I gave it another try. Rears hold perfectly fine. Rears definetly have some poke and some what tuck in. FRONTS need some spacers!!! I got some from BFI but I think i got the wrong ones










_Modified by TackeeA3 at 1:56 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## LuckyCharms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Here we go again (Larry Appleton)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice and I am VERY jealous..


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_
I'm working on it. Fronts did not seal so well. So I gave it another try. Rears hold perfectly fine. Rears definetly have some poke and some what tuck in. FRONTS need some spacers!!! I got some from BFI but I think i got the wrong ones









_Modified by TackeeA3 at 1:56 PM 4-17-2009_

I thought my wheels were going to poke a lot more on my a3.
im 9.5 et40 in the rear


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

I need new front lips!
Someone find me some!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*



















































Looks so damn good Jason!!!
We gotta go snap some photos when I get my stuff together....


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_


















































Looks so damn good Jason!!!
We gotta go snap some photos when I get my stuff together....

For sure!!! Just let me know when. I'm pondering of grabbing an aluminum tank myself!!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

widths and et on the rears?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_widths and et on the rears?

Width = Perfect
ET = Perfect 








The fronts need some work but I'm sure with some larger lips will look legit.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

<--------- jealous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

Looks so good







Car going to be at Eurowerks?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Looks so good







Car going to be at Eurowerks?

Yessir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

that answer makes me happy! june 27th cant come soon enough. eye candy around every corner


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

Very excited to see it


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

can u post pix of it at ride height?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

are those pics with the konis still or is that with new smaller/lower fronts?


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

wheels are amazing looks good man


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_are those pics with the konis still or is that with new smaller/lower fronts?

Still with the Koni's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_wheels are amazing looks good man

THanks!! New lips for the front are being powdercoated as we speak for a better look.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

word. thats what i was hoping!


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

has the front sway bar been pulled yet?
and how's the clearance on the fronts, with the axles and tierods, aired all out?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_has the front sway bar been pulled yet?
and how's the clearance on the fronts, with the axles and tierods, aired all out?

Sway bar is still in. Air'd out there is still tons of room left. I just ordered some FK coils (non-dampening adjustable) that are on special for $649.99. I hope that will get me lower w/ a notch in the frame as well.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_
Sway bar is still in. Air'd out there is still tons of room left. I just ordered some FK coils (non-dampening adjustable) that are on special for $649.99. I hope that will get me lower w/ a notch in the frame as well.


does the sway bar seem to be holding things up, preventing it from going lower? do you have any photos ofthe frame clearance aired all the way down by chance?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

his Konis wont go any lower.
to be honest the front of my car sits lower on my B&G's that arent totally dumped, and i have room to spare


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_his Konis wont go any lower.
to be honest the front of my car sits lower on my B&G's that arent totally dumped, and i have room to spare

yeah, i'm just wondering now if by already having the sway bar out, we'll be able to achieve more lowness once the new coils get here...


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

i wouldve purchased bagyards by now...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nobody truly cares


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

im not raggin on the dude.
but for the assurance of low i think that would be easier.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

most definitely.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TackeeA3)*

IMO: the black lip make it look like a baloon tire. maybe go pollish/ body color match?
fitment on rear is perfict thoe









good work larry


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_










We merely mean that for the price you have to be close to a set of bagyards and they are plug and play. That is all.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
We merely mean that for the price you have to be close to a set of bagyards and they are plug and play. That is all. 

exactly what he said. we meant no harm homie.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotrsh)*

No worries..Hopefully the FK's should do the trick.


----------

